# Question about my DX and factory reset?



## jordan3891 (Mar 11, 2012)

So I just got my DX and I love it, but I do have a question. After I bought it, it was already updated to the latest version (.621), and it's far too tedious and dangerous to try and root this one so the question is: if I do a factory reset on the phone, will that bring it back to factory froyo so I can easily root? Or is the new system already stuck in my phone?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

jordan3891 said:


> So I just got my DX and I love it, but I do have a question. After I bought it, it was already updated to the latest version (.621), and it's far too tedious and dangerous to try and root this one so the question is: if I do a factory reset on the phone, will that bring it back to factory froyo so I can easily root? Or is the new system already stuck in my phone?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Nope your stuck. Check the stickied thread. It is UNREVERTABLE. I have been working on reversion for awhile and had some progress on it, but its far from complete, and anyways if I do end up figuring out a way to revert its going to be a tedious process. I can tell you that much already. There's a distinct possibility that I may not be able to break reversion. The .621 update did something to the CDT which is where the MEM_MAP is, which stores signatures and validations, among other things. It appears to use new signatures for the MBM, and the file cannot be edited as its protected by MotoMagx RSA signing (well, it can be edited, but the phone won't flash it)... not to get too needlessly complicated... you don't need to worry about all that mess, basically just know its unrevertable at this point and it is unclear if it ever will be.

However, if you want to root, its really not dangerous at all, and not difficult. Should only take about 20 minutes, and most of that time you can spend elsewhere as your phone gets SBF'd. Just STAY AWAY from RSD Lite. Burn the 1KDS Live CD that is linked in the OP of the stickied thread. Boot your computer off it, choose the first option to SBF, when it gets done choose the option to Root. Follow what it says, its super easy though and requires little to no thought power or process, just a bit of time, and that's really just time spent SBF'ing, which if you are planning on Rooting/ROMing you had best get used to it anyways, because its how you recover your phone when you brick it anyways.

Once your are booted up and rooted get Droid 2 Bootstrap from the Play Store. Its a few $$ but you will need it anyways as its the custom recovery for the DX, so its really a necessary piece of software for root users. Download the kernel update (from the OP of the sticked .621 thread) put it on your SDCard, and flash it in recovery. You do not need to wipe anything. This is the last step necessary to put you back on a proper Droid X/rooted with the latest firmware. You will still have the .604 nTelos system on as far as the ROM, but once you flash any custom ROM or restore the .621 nandroid that's available you will be back up and proper. And there's really little to no harm even staying on the .604 nTelos system, its actually a pretty lightweight and speedy ROM for blur-based, as they don't load as much crap on their systems as Verizon does. You will need to update the MMS apns to work properly, but thats just a small fix.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Nope your stuck. Check the stickied thread. It is UNREVERTABLE. I have been working on reversion for awhile and had some progress on it, but its far from complete, and anyways if I do end up figuring out a way to revert its going to be a tedious process. I can tell you that much already. There's a distinct possibility that I may not be able to break reversion. The .621 update did something to the CDT which is where the MEM_MAP is, which stores signatures and validations, among other things. It appears to use new signatures for the MBM, and the file cannot be edited as its protected by MotoMagx RSA signing (well, it can be edited, but the phone won't flash it)... not to get too needlessly complicated... you don't need to worry about all that mess, basically just know its unrevertable at this point and it is unclear if it ever will be.
> 
> However, if you want to root, its really not dangerous at all, and not difficult. Should only take about 20 minutes, and most of that time you can spend elsewhere as your phone gets SBF'd. Just STAY AWAY from RSD Lite. Burn the 1KDS Live CD that is linked in the OP of the stickied thread. Boot your computer off it, choose the first option to SBF, when it gets done choose the option to Root. Follow what it says, its super easy though and requires little to no thought power or process, just a bit of time, and that's really just time spent SBF'ing, which if you are planning on Rooting/ROMing you had best get used to it anyways, because its how you recover your phone when you brick it anyways.
> 
> Once your are booted up and rooted get Droid 2 Bootstrap from the Play Store. Its a few $$ but you will need it anyways as its the custom recovery for the DX, so its really a necessary piece of software for root users. Download the kernel update (from the OP of the sticked .621 thread) put it on your SDCard, and flash it in recovery. You do not need to wipe anything. This is the last step necessary to put you back on a proper Droid X/rooted with the latest firmware. You will still have the .604 nTelos system on as far as the ROM, but once you flash any custom ROM or restore the .621 nandroid that's available you will be back up and proper. And there's really little to no harm even staying on the .604 nTelos system, its actually a pretty lightweight and speedy ROM for blur-based, as they don't load as much crap on their systems as Verizon does. You will need to update the MMS apns to work properly, but thats just a small fix.


+1 I was up and running in like 10 minutes or less.


----------

